# Ariens Platinum 30 vs. Ariens Deluxe Track 28



## Impatience II (Oct 1, 2014)

I am quite torn and am hoping someone here can help me out.

I have just purchased an Ariens Platinum 30, but went in looking to purchase the Deluxe Track 28.

I have two friends who own track snow blowers who steered me towards this method of propulsion. However, at the dealer the salesman had a much different tune and steered me away from the track and to the wheeled model, even if it was the Deluxe 28 or Deluxe 28+. I went with the Platinum for the increased engine size and additional width with it being a 30" unit. Also, I was given a budget of 1700 from the wife, so I was content on using it all. 

The salesman says they sell about 100 snowblowers a season out of their small shop. He said of those 100, about 2 of them are tracked units. I can easily assume this is because of the difference in price vs. a wheeled unit. 

I have two driveways of which both are paved. One is about 55x30 and is perfectly flat. The other is about 45x25 and is poured concrete. It is a hill, but really not significant. I have a 80x4 paver walkway and 20x20 concrete patio. I also clear a spot in the lawn for the dogs to do their business. 

I appreciate the help in advance.


----------



## q95 (Sep 17, 2014)

I saw a good reply recently on the topic. I can't find it now. Hopefully someone reposts it. It suggested wheels for most conditions. 

I'd go with the wheeled Platinum myself!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. 

Personally, I would say you made the right choice (to late now anyway).

I have a neighbor down the street that has a tracked blower, and I see him struggle to turn that thing around. With that said, I think the new Ariens track rig's have the auto turn, so my observations of my neighbor could be a mute point. It's not like you are going a mile in a straight line, which is where I could see a tracked unit being better. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Impatience II (Oct 1, 2014)

Ah, not too late just yet. I have this gut feeling that I will regret not getting the tracks. I want this to be the last unit I purchase and for some reason I feel that the tracks will be able to handle whatever situation I ever find myself in. I understand that this isnt necessarily factual, but it is what is occurring in my head.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Try to move a track snow blower with out starting it


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

vmaxed said:


> Try to move a track snow blower with out starting it


It's funny, I just did that. On the Pro 28 Track, there is an interlock you can pull out about an inch that disengages the hydrostatic transmission from the tracks. I was sure the sales guy was going to have to start the machine to take it outside for me to demo, but he pulled this little black L shaped handle outward a couple inches and pushed it outside. 

Not saying it was the easiest thing....but it actually happened. That in itself is a minor miracle.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Can't stand the tracked units. But they have their place for certain conditions. In most cases, tires and if needed, tire chains will get you by juuuuuuust fine. Congrats on the new purchase.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Tracks are overkill. I have a tracked unit and it is very difficult to maneuver. I purchased it because if our steep driveway. My neighbor's wheeled machine works just fine on it w/o chains. I made an expensive mistake. Wheel units are the way to go. If you need more traction get chains. They are more than enough.


----------



## gsxr1300 (Aug 31, 2014)

Impatience II what state are you in?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Owning 3 machines, two tracked one wheeled, I would offer that the size of the machine also plays a role. My smaller HS622 is very easy to steer, under operation, and I'd even go to say easier than my wheeled MTD Huskee. But the Huskee also has a solid axle that I have to unclip to allow a free wheel and steer around unpowered. Compare that with the Yamaha unpowered, and it's not that much more effort. The HS622 on the other hand, seems weld to the ground. I think this is in part to the handle bar angle, being to close to the CG.


----------



## Impatience II (Oct 1, 2014)

I am in Connecticut. 

I ended up changing my purchase to the Ariens Deluxe Track 28. I for whatever reason, couldn't get my mind away from going the track route. I understand that it is overkill, but once I made the phone call to change my purchase (and to give them an extra 100 dollars), the thought of whether or not I made the right purchase never went through my head like it was doing after I went with the sales persons recommendation and bought the Platinum 30. 

So there it sits in my garage waiting for the first snowfall. I will say that I have no issue moving the thing while it isn't running. Being 6' 4" and 250lbs might be some of the reason I am able to push it around with little issue. I appreciate your comments and recommendations.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Impatience II, 
Good luck with your new purchase. The tracks will get the job done and Ariens are fine machines. Enjoy.


----------



## cliff355 (Apr 17, 2014)

Impatience II:

I decided pretty much the same thing and have had a Hydro Pro Track 28 on order since the first week of September. It will replace a 14-year old Cub Cadet wheeled 24" which served me well but plumb wore out and just didn't have enough power for the job.

The biggest problem I had with the Cub was traction during the bigger snows we sometimes get here in MN. Most of the time I had to provide about half the forward propulsion myself and push it along in order to make any progress at all. By the end of the job I was soaked with sweat, although it was still easier than shoveling.

If the tracks on this new machine are overkill I will be more than fine with that. If I have to grunt a little bit to get it pointed in the right direction I figure it will still be alot less work.


----------



## dumfries1 (Feb 18, 2021)

I have a deluxe 28 pro track i wish they made it so you could lock one track machine is so back breaking auto turn almost never work unless jerk it on dry ground in snow forget it I would never buy but now i'm stuck with it only 2 years old anyone added brake on at least 1 axle

So it could operate like a dozer


----------

